# Serpent SMM Thread



## Rob Fisher

There has been a lot of interest shown in this tank and based on how good Serpent Tanks have been in the past I needed one as well...

This tank is a winner winner chicken dinner! Airflow for bloody days... and it's the first tank in forever that I have actually closed the airflow down! Flavour excellent! It's early days (or hours) with this tank but it's another classic I'm sure!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> There has been a lot of interest shown in this tank and based on how good Serpent Tanks have been in the past I needed one as well...
> 
> This tank is a winner winner chicken dinner! Airflow for bloody days... and it's the first tank in forever that I have actually close the airflow down! Flavour excellent! It's early days (or hours) with this tank but it's another classic I'm sure!
> 
> View attachment 99106
> View attachment 99107
> View attachment 99108
> View attachment 99109
> View attachment 99110
> View attachment 99111
> View attachment 99112


is this available locally yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was in such a hurry to try the tank I think I put the coil the wrong way up and a bit too low... but will fix that... I used a single coil 3mm 3x38/38 Alien from @RiaanRed and I'm a happy chappie! I may be even happier when I raise the coil a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for posting and sharing
am a bit worried about the tank capacity?


----------



## Pixstar

Thanks for the first impressions @Rob Fisher . Definitely getting this one. So happy to hear my local vendor will be getting them in. I just hope with time there are no leaks and air pocket issues...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> Thanks for the first impressions @Rob Fisher . Definitely getting this one. So happy to hear my local vendor will be getting them in. I just hope with time there are no leaks and air pocket issues...



So far so good @Pixstar and based on the way it's made I doubt there will be an airlock... and it wicks beautifully!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I was in such a hurry to try the tank I think I put the coil the wrong way up and a bit too low... but will fix that... I used a single coil 3mm 3x38/38 Alien from @RiaanRed and I'm a happy chappie! I may be even happier when I raise the coil a little.



Coils look pretty high like in line with the top of the posts


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> So far so good @Pixstar and based on the way it's made I doubt there will be an airlock... and it wicks beautifully!


And it fits perfectly on that mod of yours. Has this HE look to it, nice.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> There has been a lot of interest shown in this tank and based on how good Serpent Tanks have been in the past I needed one as well...
> 
> This tank is a winner winner chicken dinner! Airflow for bloody days... and it's the first tank in forever that I have actually close the airflow down! Flavour excellent! It's early days (or hours) with this tank but it's another classic I'm sure!
> 
> View attachment 99106
> View attachment 99107
> View attachment 99108
> View attachment 99109
> View attachment 99110
> View attachment 99111
> View attachment 99112



Those wick ports look massive - I think from a design perspective, it looks like this tank will deliver. It has all the correct features, they went the GTA route which is interesting. Let us know how it compares to the SM25 in the flavour department when you have spent more time with it. Enjoy!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks great @Rob Fisher
> Thanks for posting and sharing
> am a bit worried about the tank capacity?



Yip tank capacity is certainly and issue... but with the real flavour tanks these days you need a bottle of juice in your pocket.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chukin'Vape said:


> Those wick ports look massive - I think from a design perspective, it looks like this tank will deliver. It has all the correct features, they went the GTA route which is interesting. Let us know how it compares to the SM25 in the flavour department when you have spent more time with it. Enjoy!



This tank (and I have only used it for a couple of hours) is really performing flavour wise and from a cost to performance ratio it really rates. It's a long time since I used my SM25 but my take on it is this beats it hands down.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Coils look pretty high like in line with the top of the posts



Seeing Suck my Mod's review he puts the legs at the bottom and the coil is a lot higher than mine.


----------



## BioHAZarD

BioHAZarD said:


> is this available locally yet?


I assume that's a no


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Seeing Suck my Mod's review he puts the legs at the bottom and the coil is a lot higher than mine.



Yeah I'm watching it now and I see the difference. Also impressed with the wicking technique creating a channel for the airflow


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> I assume that's a no



Sorry I missed your message @BioHAZarD. Yes it's available at @Sir Vape


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry I missed your message @BioHAZarD. Yes it's available at @Sir Vape


shot thanks @Rob Fisher missed that one on their site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape

@Rob Fisher How is the airflow compared to the Serpent Mini's? Do the beveled out edges make a difference? Is it a smoother draw?


----------



## Rob Fisher

snakevape said:


> @Rob Fisher How is the airflow compared to the Serpent Mini's? Do the beveled out edges make a difference? Is it a smoother draw?



The airflow is a WHOLE NEW BALL OF WAX! Massive airflow and I have closed it down to less than a quarter open. It's not as smooth as my Skyline but it smooth enough and it not noisy... it's a real winner of a tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a warning to the budget conscious peeps... this tank is a juice GUZZLER of note! But it's worth it for the flavour! And filling it is simple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a warning to the budget conscious peeps... this tank is a juice GUZZLER of note! But it's worth it for the flavour! And filling it is simple.
> View attachment 99129



I need a juice guzzler lol I've got way too many juices and the BB and Skyline just dont cut it


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> I need a juice guzzler lol I've got way too many juices and the BB and Skyline just dont cut it



Then you will be very happy with the SMM!


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a warning to the budget conscious peeps... this tank is a juice GUZZLER of note! But it's worth it for the flavour! And filling it is simple.
> View attachment 99129



how would you compare the juice consumption


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> how would you compare the juice consumption



Pretty much the same with all these new flavour tanks... similar to my Reapers. It's just the fact of life with good flavour...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher Serpent SMM not SSM (thread title)  This tank does look to be another winner from Wotofo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher Serpent SMM not SSM (thread title)  This tank does look to be another winner from Wotofo



Thanks @daniel craig! Fixed! And yes it is a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

I was deciding between this and the Ammit 25 for my next RTA, but after watching DJLsb Vapes review this morning the Serpent SMM came out tops. Looks very easy to build and wick and I can start using my 200 Puff KJD pads instead of Cotton Bacon that the Serpent Mini requires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After watching SMM's review I thought I would redo the coil with the legs at the bottom and the coil higher like he showed... wrong move... the way I had it before with the coil low was way better! I will rip the coil out tomorrow and put it back the way I had it before with the legs on the top and the coil low! The flavour is way better with the coil low.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> After watching SMM's review I thought I would redo the coil with the legs at the bottom and the coil higher like he showed... wrong move... the way I had it before with the coil low was way better! I will rip the coil out tomorrow and put it back the way I had it before with the legs on the top and the coil low! The flavour is way better with the coil low.
> View attachment 99279
> View attachment 99280



So legs on top and bow tie wicking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ordered - thanks to the tutorial session tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Got mine earlier today. Honestly, IMO, who needs dual coils...? So far the flavour is insane. I'm using one of the coils it came with 0,26 ohms , the Jelly juice I have in it is actually too intense/sweet in this tank. Great looking tank too. It could be my perception but I reckon the reason they have 2 extra spare glass tanks is because they feel thinner...? Great little tank, a bit thirsty with these coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## haruspex

Received the Serpent SMM this afternoon. 7 wrap, 26ga SS316, 3.5ID build @ 26W vapes fantastic! Flavour is top notch! Battery lasts and juice consumption is not that heavy. Great little tank keeping the Serpent name high.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LFC

Definitely getting this, good looking and single coil, perfect for my needs.

Any leaks or condensation on the afc like the Kylin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

LFC said:


> Definitely getting this, good looking and single coil, perfect for my needs.
> 
> Any leaks or condensation on the afc like the Kylin?


 No leaking and/or condensation issues so far. Maybe we can get some feedback from the guys who've had it for a few days. Flavour is just brilliant...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Got mine on Saturday - no leaking or condensation...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Dubz said:


> Got mine on Saturday - no leaking or condensation...


How is your wicking?

I'm having trouble wicking this tank. 

Did exactly what was done in the video posted on page 1. 

Could it be that I'm using 22g wire perhaps?


----------



## Dubz

Riaz said:


> How is your wicking?
> 
> I'm having trouble wicking this tank.
> 
> Did exactly what was done in the video posted on page 1.
> 
> Could it be that I'm using 22g wire perhaps?


Your wicks need to be loose in the wick holes...


----------



## Riaz

Thanks to a quick chat with @Dubz I'm sorted 

This tank rocks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Also check out Todds Reviews for how he wicked it:-

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moved my coil close to the deck and the flavour is back and working like gangbusters!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Damn after a full day of vaping, refilling probably about more than 5 tanks, it decides to start the dry hits again

Did the same as I normally do with the SM25- open top cap and let bubbles out but it only works for 1 or 2 proper hits then burns again


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> Damn after a full day of vaping, refilling probably about more than 5 tanks, it decides to start the dry hits again
> 
> Did the same as I normally do with the SM25- open top cap and let bubbles out but it only works for 1 or 2 proper hits then burns again



Oh bugger! That's not kewl!


----------



## Naeem

Riaz said:


> Damn after a full day of vaping, refilling probably about more than 5 tanks, it decides to start the dry hits again
> 
> Did the same as I normally do with the SM25- open top cap and let bubbles out but it only works for 1 or 2 proper hits then burns again



Hi ... what wicking material are you using ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane808

Rob Fisher said:


> There has been a lot of interest shown in this tank and based on how good Serpent Tanks have been in the past I needed one as well...
> 
> This tank is a winner winner chicken dinner! Airflow for bloody days... and it's the first tank in forever that I have actually closed the airflow down! Flavour excellent! It's early days (or hours) with this tank but it's another classic I'm sure!
> 
> View attachment 99106
> View attachment 99107
> View attachment 99108
> View attachment 99109
> View attachment 99110
> View attachment 99111
> View attachment 99112



Cool~


----------



## Amir

Riaz said:


> Damn after a full day of vaping, refilling probably about more than 5 tanks, it decides to start the dry hits again
> 
> Did the same as I normally do with the SM25- open top cap and let bubbles out but it only works for 1 or 2 proper hits then burns again



I'm rocking cotton bacon V2, wick tails combed out nice and fluffy, trimmed by bending and measuring the wick tail to just below the floating deck, wick is very, very loose in the juice hole, fluffed up again beneath the floating deck like you would do on the outside of the exocet. I'm maybe 9-10 tanks through on the initial wick and coil with no dry hits or leaking. I did see some residue in the one airflow hole this morning after refilling but nothing major and it has not returned even after refilling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

I had a look at one of these yesterday. 

Was blown away at the flavour and simplicity of the build deck. 

Definitely a worthy tank to have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

shaunnadan said:


> I had a look at one of these yesterday.
> 
> Was blown away at the flavour and simplicity of the build deck.
> 
> Definitely a worthy tank to have



You just gotta bring the coil real low for optimum results... The top airflow slit should hit the top of the coil and the bottom slit hit the bottom of the coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

So has anyone found any cons on this atty yet? Specifically taling about leaking here. I'm interested, but don't want to sit with another Kylin situation.


----------



## Amir

zadiac said:


> So has anyone found any cons on this atty yet? Specifically taling about leaking here. I'm interested, but don't want to sit with another Kylin situation.



Like most other RTA's, leaking comes down to the wicking. Its definitely not a Kylin vibe going on here. Have you evervwicked the Troll RTA or an OBS Engine Nano or even an Avocado for that matter? It's really very similar with the floating deck thing going on and holes in the floor of the deck for the wicks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> So has anyone found any cons on this atty yet? Specifically taling about leaking here. I'm interested, but don't want to sit with another Kylin situation.



It doesn't leak birthday boy! Flavour is great... bit worried because @Riaz said he was getting an airlock... I haven't used mine as much as he has and so far so good but it is something to think about. I've just set up my Ammit 25 (because I really like the idea of the extended tank) and I have a feeling this is going to be a Chicken Dinner of the reasonably priced tanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Rob Fisher said:


> It doesn't leak birthday boy! Flavour is great... bit worried because @Riaz said he was getting an airlock... I haven't used mine as much as he has and so far so good but it is something to think about. I've just set up my Ammit 25 (because I really like the idea of the extended tank) and I have a feeling this is going to be a Chicken Dinner of the reasonably priced tanks!


Please let us know how the Ammit fairs against the SMM @Rob Fisher. I am on the fence regarding these 2. It's been a long while since I bought a tank and want to get one for the next couple of months. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

SpiralSequence said:


> Please let us know how the Ammit fairs against the SMM @Rob Fisher. I am on the fence regarding these 2. It's been a long while since I bought a tank and want to get one for the next couple of months.



@SpiralSequence the Ammit 25 is the clear winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Rob Fisher said:


> @SpiralSequence the Ammit 25 is the clear winner!


That's fantastic @Rob Fisher. Will be getting mine pretty soon then. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> @SpiralSequence the Ammit 25 is the clear winner!



dammit... The SMM is just starting to come alive...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> dammit... The SMM is just starting to come alive...



The SMM is still a great tank... but for me the extended tank on the Ammit and ease of build and wicking makes it a winner.


----------



## Riaz

Naeem said:


> Hi ... what wicking material are you using ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm using the same cotton I've been using for years and in all my other tanks

Cotton squares from diskem

I've never had any issues before


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The SMM is still a great tank... but for me the extended tank on the Ammit and ease of build and wicking makes it a winner.



I like the SMM, but I doubt I'll be keeping it... Will probably try the Ammit as well and not keep that either... My go to is the BB and the Skyline. The Reo has a purpose as well. The rest is all for the sake of just knowing and experimenting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## @cliff

Amir said:


> I like the SMM, but I doubt I'll be keeping it... Will probably try the Ammit as well and not keep that either... My go to is the BB and the Skyline. The Reo has a purpose as well. The rest is all for the sake of just knowing and experimenting.


Let me know if you parting with the SMM 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Let me know if you parting with the SMM
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Give it few days mate and it's all yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Having no issues with mine. Wicked second time, put well over 30ml through it. No leaks, dry hits or airlocks. The only issue is that it's thirsty with the coils it came with. I will try a simple round wire coil somtime and see if flavour is compromised, but for now really enjoying the flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

What wattage and ohms are you guys running? 

I find that if I vape at 45w on the 0.3ohm coil and take slower lung hits, it takes longer to get dry hits. If that makes sense. 

This is crap coz that's not my vaping style. 

I rewicked again this afternoon doing the 45degree cut of the wick. 

So far, vaping on how I described above, no dry hits yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Riaz said:


> What wattage and ohms are you guys running?
> 
> I find that if I vape at 45w on the 0.3ohm coil and take slower lung hits, it takes longer to get dry hits. If that makes sense.
> 
> This is crap coz that's not my vaping style.
> 
> I rewicked again this afternoon doing the 45degree cut of the wick.
> 
> So far, vaping on how I described above, no dry hits yet.


Hi @Riaz I'm vaping at 40 to 45 watts, depending on the juice. Both times I also wicked using the 45 degree method. I then watched Todds review and he confirmed that it's the best wicking method. My coil is very low down and I have my wick end quite far down to suck up the juice in the juice well.


----------



## Riaz

Pixstar said:


> Hi @Riaz I'm vaping at 40 to 45 watts, depending on the juice. Both times I also wicked using the 45 degree method. I then watched Todds review and he confirmed that it's the best wicking method. My coil is very low down and I have my wick end quite far down to suck up the juice in the juice well.


Maybe I should move my coil lower. 

Mine is quite a bit high - in line with the top of the post

This thing started dry hits now again


----------



## Amir

Riaz said:


> Maybe I should move my coil lower.
> 
> Mine is quite a bit high - in line with the top of the post
> 
> This thing started dry hits now again



I'm also at 40-45W but my coil is smack between the posts like 2mm off the bottom with the top airflow slit hitting the top of the coil and the bottom airflow on the bottom of the coil. My wicks just peek out beneath the deck and they're really fluffy, very loose in the wicking hole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

So I've decided to retire my SMM for a while

I'm just not getting it right with this tank. 

When I'm ready to fiddle again I'll take it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Decided to sell my SMM

Will post ad in the classies when I get home (don't have any pics of it right now)


----------



## Amir

Riaz said:


> Decided to sell my SMM
> 
> Will post ad in the classies when I get home (don't have any pics of it right now)



pm me. i know someone who is interested.


----------



## Daniel Alves

i like both tanks, only issue that i have is the bladdy noisy airflow, its actually becoming unbareable


----------



## snakevape

@Daniel Alves That bad? :/


----------



## Daniel Alves

might just be the way i vape but Ammit 25 has better for airflow IMO


----------



## @cliff

Needing some help. I have been using the SMM since it arrived yesterday. Running it at between 37.5 and 42.5watts (0.34ohm square fused Clapton), the problem is the flavour is very muted. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I get better flavour from my big baby beast?
I primed the wicks and then filled the tank and let it stand for a while at first too?
Please help..

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

I have the same issue with flavour and airlock. Not enjoying it atm

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

I found that if you use too much wick in this tank the flavor is muted. 

Try less wick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Okay so im a little late to the party. 

But...

Recieved mine yesterday and i love it!!!

It was essentially a replacement for the serpent mini in my arsenal.

I think it beats the SM25 hands down.

Build quality is excellent.

Flavour is better than the 25 and the airflow is so smoooooth

And its cute AF 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz

Yiannaki said:


> Okay so im a little late to the party.
> 
> But...
> 
> Recieved mine yesterday and i love it!!!
> 
> It was essentially a replacement for the serpent mini in my arsenal.
> 
> I think it beats the SM25 hands down.
> 
> Build quality is excellent.
> 
> Flavour is better than the 25 and the airflow is so smoooooth
> 
> And its cute AF
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You forgot to mention it's juice drinking abilities. 

I love mine as well. Also bought it as a replacement to my SM25 but Damn this thing is thirsty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Riaz said:


> You forgot to mention it's juice drinking abilities.
> 
> I love mine as well. Also bought it as a replacement to my SM25 but Damn this thing is thirsty



lol! I was so happy with it that i didnt notice  

Now that i think about it, i cleared my first two tanks in two hours last night 

Shes a thirsty bugger!


----------



## Jengz

I also got one yesterday, I'm sold on the flavour! It's brilliant BUT I swear this thing drinks juice even when I'm not vaping it, it's a monster!

Needed to sell some hardware to buy more juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Riaz said:


> You forgot to mention it's juice drinking abilities.
> 
> I love mine as well. Also bought it as a replacement to my SM25 but Damn this thing is thirsty


Same here, love it to bits but I've never seen 4ml disappear so quickly. having said that, the gold one looks too sexy and chances are I may have to need it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Pixstar said:


> Same here, love it to bits but I've never seen 4ml disappear so quickly. having said that, the gold one looks too sexy and chances are I may have to need it...



What build have you got in there?

I've got a fused Clapton at 0.42 at a massive 27w. Not too thirsty and flavour is spot on.


----------



## Pixstar

Paul33 said:


> What build have you got in there?
> 
> I've got a fused Clapton at 0.42 at a massive 27w. Not too thirsty and flavour is spot on.


Hi, I'm using the coils it came with. I must try your setup as I find 40 to 45w ideal for my build.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Pixstar said:


> Hi, I'm using the coils it came with. I must try your setup as I find 40 to 45w ideal for my build.



It's the fused claptons from v Corp. I use them in everything. Dual is perfect at 0.2 at 55w or so in rda's then the single in the smm is absolutely ideal. But I like a cool vape so that's just how I like it I suppose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay

Dry hits with 75/25 juice. I've wicked it 3 times, nothing helps. I have to unscrew the top cap after 2 puffs to release this huge ass bubble. Do you think 75/25 (frosteez) is too thick for this tank or am I catching on shiz with the wicking?


----------



## Greyz

CeeJay said:


> Dry hits with 75/25 juice. I've wicked it 3 times, nothing helps. I have to unscrew the top cap after 2 puffs to release this huge ass bubble. Do you think 75/25 (frosteez) is too thick for this tank or am I catching on shiz with the wicking?



It's definetly your wicking and not the juice, I run Cosmic Drops which is 80/20 and no dry hits.
I just wicked and filled my SMM now if I could have posted pics of my wicking. Gimme a few minutes I'll vape some of this tank and remove the deck and post a pic.
I use 3mm Fused Clapton or Flapton wire, thin the wicks and tuck into juice holes. the cotton must drop in there freely, I know it will look like it will leak but once the cotton is juiced it swells nicely and no leaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz

I hope this helps @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay

I will try looser wicking once this tank is empty, but honestly it was very loose. I'll give it another try later, thank you for your reply and assistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

CeeJay said:


> Dry hits with 75/25 juice. I've wicked it 3 times, nothing helps. I have to unscrew the top cap after 2 puffs to release this huge ass bubble. Do you think 75/25 (frosteez) is too thick for this tank or am I catching on shiz with the wicking?


I have also vaped 80/20 juices in the tank without issues.

I do thin my wick out a fair bit, cut the wicks short and use a thin screwdriver to make sure there's space in the wicking hole.

Will post a wick pick  in the next day or so when i rewick.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay

That's the thing though, I use to have a Troll RTA and was advised to wick that there's place for the thin screw driver. I swear I can fit 3 in at the moment. I shortened the tail shorter now as per @Amir in this discussion. I'll see how it goes.

Appreciate the guidance.


----------



## TheV

My first build on the SMM and I must say I'm super pleased with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

Problem solved, okay the problem was me. But it wasn't the wicking.

Me and my gorilla hands... seems I kept over tightening the bottom half of the glass to the base. This creates too little space at the bottom to release bubbles from the ‘reservoir‘ when the cotton wicks up. I gently tightened it and now vapes 100%. Also might explain why other guys would Vape fine for a few tanks and then suffer from dry hits.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

So my 2nd and 3rd builds were absolute garbage on this 
Completely my fault though.
For my 2nd build I took a dodgy coil.
For my 3rd build I just plainly wrecked the wicking.

The 4th build however ... what an experience!!! 
Running 5 wraps spaced 24ga Ni80 @ ~0.38Ω (32W)

I just topped up an almost empty Easy Blueberry Custard tank with Pistachio Cookie and OH MY WORD, I'm having an "Experience" here! 
I don't want to say X is better than Y but this tank certainly punches above its price. I'm impressed 
(paging @RenaldoRheeder)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> So my 2nd and 3rd builds were absolute garbage on this
> Completely my fault though.
> For my 2nd build I took a dodgy coil.
> For my 3rd build I just plainly wrecked the wicking.
> 
> The 4th build however ... what an experience!!!
> Running 5 wraps spaced 24ga Ni80 @ ~0.38Ω (32W)
> 
> I just topped up an almost empty Easy Blueberry Custard tank with Pistachio Cookie and OH MY WORD, I'm having an "Experience" here!
> I don't want to say X is better than Y but this tank certainly punches above its price. I'm impressed
> (paging @RenaldoRheeder)



Yeah @TheV - now I have more confidence in my own rating of the SMM. So this is the challenge for all the other attys that I am picking up in a few days time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Yeah @TheV - now I have more confidence in my own rating of the SMM. So this is the challenge for all the other attys that I am picking up in a few days time


It certainly has the potential to provide a great experience and it has exceeded my expectations 
I look forward to hearing how it compares to the rest of your toys when you finally get time to sit down start giving things a go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay

TheV said:


> So my 2nd and 3rd builds were absolute garbage on this
> Completely my fault though.
> For my 2nd build I took a dodgy coil.
> For my 3rd build I just plainly wrecked the wicking.
> 
> The 4th build however ... what an experience!!!
> Running 5 wraps spaced 24ga Ni80 @ ~0.38Ω (32W)
> 
> I just topped up an almost empty Easy Blueberry Custard tank with Pistachio Cookie and OH MY WORD, I'm having an "Experience" here!
> I don't want to say X is better than Y but this tank certainly punches above its price. I'm impressed
> (paging @RenaldoRheeder)



I have some 24GA SS laying around. Going to try a simple build and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

CeeJay said:


> I have some 24GA SS laying around. Going to try a simple build and see how it goes.


I'm curios to hear what your findings are. Obviously mileage may vary. I've just come to prefer standard round wire builds over more complicated wire builds.


----------



## Eisenhorn

My 2c on my SMM experience:
Setup one: 
0.3ohm framed stapled aliens from @Smilelykummeenit running at 32W with scary thin wicks (tails thinned out to almost nothing). Coils placed low almost touching the deck
= flavour heaven. Really deep, rich flavour that even made the guy at my local vape shop go "wow!". 

BUT: Problem is it only works with bakery and dessert juices. Fruit and menthol juices just fall flat and don't have that "crisp" factor. 

Setup 2: 26g Kidney puncher Ni80 7 wrap on 2.5 id. These work a treat in my RDA's, do almost nothing on the SMM. Tried a parallel build, still not happy. Tried Kanthal, even worse. 
Ripped it all out and have resigned myself to just run bakery and desserts where setup one is just phenomenal at. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Eisenhorn said:


> My 2c on my SMM experience:
> Setup one:
> 0.3ohm framed stapled aliens from @Smilelykummeenit running at 32W with scary thin wicks (tails thinned out to almost nothing). Coils placed low almost touching the deck
> = flavour heaven. Really deep, rich flavour that even made the guy at my local vape shop go "wow!".
> 
> BUT: Problem is it only works with bakery and dessert juices. Fruit and menthol juices just fall flat and don't have that "crisp" factor.
> 
> Setup 2: 26g Kidney puncher Ni80 7 wrap on 2.5 id. These work a treat in my RDA's, do almost nothing on the SMM. Tried a parallel build, still not happy. Tried Kanthal, even worse.
> Ripped it all out and have resigned myself to just run bakery and desserts where setup one is just phenomenal at.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



This brings me back to an old train of thought... One set up for bakery, one for fruity menthol, and one for other stuff like candies etc.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Eisenhorn said:


> My 2c on my SMM experience:
> Setup one:
> 0.3ohm framed stapled aliens from @Smilelykummeenit running at 32W with scary thin wicks (tails thinned out to almost nothing). Coils placed low almost touching the deck
> = flavour heaven. Really deep, rich flavour that even made the guy at my local vape shop go "wow!".
> 
> BUT: Problem is it only works with bakery and dessert juices. Fruit and menthol juices just fall flat and don't have that "crisp" factor.
> 
> Setup 2: 26g Kidney puncher Ni80 7 wrap on 2.5 id. These work a treat in my RDA's, do almost nothing on the SMM. Tried a parallel build, still not happy. Tried Kanthal, even worse.
> Ripped it all out and have resigned myself to just run bakery and desserts where setup one is just phenomenal at.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



Interesting how it differs for different people. I did both round Ni80 and some fused claptons around 0.24 with XXX and it is great. Coils low, but not almost touching the deck 



Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

ok now I also need one


----------



## CeeJay

BioHAZarD said:


> ok now I also need one



Where about in Cape Town are you situated?


----------



## BioHAZarD

CeeJay said:


> Where about in Cape Town are you situated?


Stellenbosch during the day buddy


----------



## antonherbst

I want a quick highjack of this thread. In any of you smm owners have a merlin mini. How does it compare between the 2? Merlin mini vs Serpent SMM?


----------



## CeeJay

BioHAZarD said:


> Stellenbosch during the day buddy



And at night? I'm done with my SMM, I gave tanks a second chance. It's not for me. I'm in Bothasig, I'd feel bad selling something I don't like, maybe we can swap for something you have laying around that you not using.


----------



## BioHAZarD

CeeJay said:


> And at night? I'm done with my SMM, I gave tanks a second chance. It's not for me. I'm in Bothasig, I'd feel bad selling something I don't like, maybe we can swap for something you have laying around that you not using.


hey
what color tank?


----------



## CeeJay

Stainless steel


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> ok now I also need one


Hehe, FOMO much buddy? 
I'd really like to hear what you think about it if you do get one.

(have you even made time for the Goon yet?)


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Hehe, FOMO much buddy?
> I'd really like to hear what you think about it if you do get one.
> 
> (have you even made time for the Goon yet?)


nope
I soooo wish I had free time 
but I will eventually. maybe tonite or sat night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

CeeJay said:


> And at night? I'm done with my SMM, I gave tanks a second chance. It's not for me. I'm in Bothasig, I'd feel bad selling something I don't like, maybe we can swap for something you have laying around that you not using.


given that you are finished with tanks I assume you looking for a RDA?


----------



## CeeJay

I really can't take a tank, I always go back to my RDA‘s. So yes if possible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

CeeJay said:


> I really can't take a tank, I always go back to my RDA‘s. So yes if possible.


lemme think


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> ok now I also need one



You definitely do dude 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

antonherbst said:


> I want a quick highjack of this thread. In any of you smm owners have a merlin mini. How does it compare between the 2? Merlin mini vs Serpent SMM?



Just a bump on this question. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## MoneymanVape

smm vs serpent 25mm in all aspects eg flavour and airflow?love wotofo and want a new tank. 
thanks


----------



## kev mac

TheV said:


> I'm curios to hear what your findings are. Obviously mileage may vary. I've just come to prefer standard round wire builds over more complicated wire builds.


My favorite build for flavor is a fused Clapton.


----------



## kev mac

MoneymanVape said:


> smm vs serpent 25mm in all aspects eg flavour and airflow?love wotofo and want a new tank.
> thanks


Have you considered the Ammit 25m.?Talk about flavor.IMO it blows away the Serpent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

kev mac said:


> Have you considered the Ammit 25m.?Talk about flavor.IMO it blows away the Serpent.



@kev mac - I did a quick build for the Ammit 25 yesterday, and the jury is still out. The first thing I did was to put my SMM drip tip on the Ammit  The build is not difficult, but slightly more difficult than the SMM (Ever so slightly due to the one post being "closed"). The Flavour is good, but I am not in a position to compare until I have done more testing. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @kev mac - I did a quick build for the Ammit 25 yesterday, and the jury is still out. The first thing I did was to put my SMM drip tip on the Ammit  The build is not difficult, but slightly more difficult than the SMM (Ever so slightly due to the one post being "closed"). The Flavour is good, but I am not in a position to compare until I have done more testing.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think over time you'll like it.I've been using fused as Clapton's 27g wrapped with 40g.I make them myself and get great flavor.


----------



## Conno2112

I have a smm and i have had excellent flavour on every single build i have put in it be it normal rond wire , exotic coils you name it the trick is to wick it right ill put picture up when i am going to rewick mine unfortunately rewicked a hour back , my favorite build in it is fused Claptons using 28ga ss316 Claptoned with 36ga kanthal A1 3mm if 5 wraps i make myself flavour is top notch and i rock them at 35w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis

I find that I get amazing flavour on deserry vaper, brings out flavours I didn't know existed but the fruity stuff is really muted....i think it's coz you get a very warm dense vape with the SMM and this doesn't go well with the fruits

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Muchis said:


> I find that I get amazing flavour on deserry vaper, brings out flavours I didn't know existed but the fruity stuff is really muted....i think it's coz you get a very warm dense vape with the SMM and this doesn't go well with the fruits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have to disagree with you there brother. 

I've got great flavor off my SMM, dessert or fruit. 

I would say it boils down to what build you have in it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

Any tips?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Muchis said:


> Any tips?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Let's start with which build you currently have and work from there

Reactions: Like 2


----------

